
Facebook: Applications No Longer Allowed to Pre-Select Message Recipients - timr
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2008/06/08/facebook-to-prohibit-bulk-pre-selection/
======
bprater
God bless. Nothing more embarrassing than sending a drawing of a booger to all
your contacts when you really didn't want to.

